# Wash cloth..pretty pattern



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

http://www.patternsforcrochet.co.uk/washcloth-usa.html


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

Very nice. I am redoing my bathroom. These will be very nice to make and use.


----------

